# Finding work in South Africa on a Relative's Visa



## aaronsamc (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi guys

I moved to South Africa in mid-December 2017 on a Relative's Visa with my South African partner. It so far has been fantastic and I'm really enjoying my time here but I'm struggling with how to begin earning my own money due to the limited nature of the visa. 

Does anyone have any tips/suggestions/recommendations on how I can begin to earn some cash? Because of my visa situation, I understand that whatever I find will probably have to be semi-casual, 'off the books' kind of work which is fine but I have no idea how to begin approaching this or even where to look. 

I have a good degree and A-Level/GCSE results. My working background has been in a primary school for the past few years in London, and prior to that was office finance/admin.

I don't qualify for any of the jobs on the Critical Skills List so am hoping somebody on here can offer some advice! Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaronsamc (Sep 18, 2017)

I perhaps should have added - I'm living with my partner in Joburg (Rosebank area)


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

When you get an offer of employment, you can apply for a section 11(6) visa, a relative's visa which entitles you to work.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

traveller94 said:


> When you get an offer of employment, you can apply for a section 11(6) visa, a relative's visa which entitles you to work.


Thus, a relatives visa with a work endorsement.

The difficulty here is, that you'll have to find an employer who is willing to go this route with you and await the outcome of your visa application before employing you. 

An alternative could be, your SA'n partner or other relatives registers a company and employs you. Thus, you apply for a workendorsement for your family business. You bill your potential employer(s) as a service provider... 

Also a business endorsement can be an option, although requirements are a bit tougher...


----------

